# Advice on PC alternative to telephone lines?



## Skydyed (16 Nov 2009)

Any advice would be very, very welcome...

My business (small as it was to start with) has been devastated by the collapse of the building industry and I need to cut down on my telephone costs even more (not phone useage as that's incredibly small)...

I have one fax line, one telephone line and one budget broadband line with Eircom. 

My question is simply can I reduce everything to one telephone line and run any faxes through a PC (and maybe ordinary internet).  

Sorry to ask but if I close I'm not entitled to welfare and I need to cut everything down to the bone.


----------



## LLDLY (2 Dec 2009)

[broken link removed]


----------

